# Not the best looking ABT but tasted good



## nozzleman (Sep 9, 2012)

I smoked ABT's yesterday to go with some Captain Morgans. They tasted great but could have looked better, I got busy and left them in too long. I fried up 5 good slices of bacon until crispy. Added tony chachere seasoning, old bay, garlic powder, onion powder, smoked paprika, nice size handful of a cheddar blend, 1 tsp of bacon grease and the crumbled bacon to the softened cream cheese. Smoked them in my MES with oak whiskey barrel chips.













DSCN0352.JPG



__ nozzleman
__ Sep 9, 2012


















DSCN0354.JPG



__ nozzleman
__ Sep 9, 2012


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 9, 2012)

I would eat them - bet they were good


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2012)

I would help you eat those anytime....   Dave


----------



## boykjo (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks good to me..................


----------



## frosty (Sep 10, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> I would eat them - bet they were good









   Consensus appears to be they turned out great!


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks good Thumbs Up


----------



## nozzleman (Sep 10, 2012)

Well thanks for the kind words, and yes I surely did eat them up.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 11, 2012)

They look pretty good to me...nice filling ingredients.


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 11, 2012)

yep looks good to me also...


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Sep 11, 2012)

Those look just fine to me.

Best thing about smokin is "You can eat your mistakes"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## sqwib (Sep 11, 2012)

Dude.. you need to give yourself more credit, those look awesome. Glad it worked out.


----------

